# Big Manistee...time to put up or....just put up



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

The "Snaggin" "Leader Length" and "Bite vs No Bite" threads should be popping up pretty soon, but more importantly it's time to start looking into the River Watch.

This site has alot of sportsmen, many of whom express strong concerns and opinions regarding our resources and protecting them.

There are few chances for the average sportsman to activly particiapte in a program protecting those resources and the River Watch on the Big Manistee is one of those opportunities.

With the cost of gas I would sure like to Car Pool. One date discussed is Sept 22nd. I am in Hartford and we could get a group to meet in this area and Join up in Grand Rapids. Enough guys in one vehicle would elliminate expese as a reason not to participate.

Sept 22 is a Saturday and we could leave real early in the Morning. Groups usually meet around 8:00 am.

Lots of talking, time to do some walking.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

85 views so far and no responses. Seems like plenty of guys are just willing to talk.

Are they even having the watch this year? I haven't gotten any e-mails about it yet.


----------



## alexsalmon (Feb 16, 2006)

yea maybe it will keep all the snaggers on the big man and off the real rivers like the PM!


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Called up and spoke with the Lt. and he said they had just been talking about it and they were talking the 22nd. Left a phone number and will pass on the info if I recieve any.

It's still early though I was sure hoping to find a couple guys local to drive up with.


----------



## JCM (Dec 17, 2002)

thousandcasts said:


> 85 views so far and no responses. Seems like plenty of guys are just willing to talk.
> 
> Are they even having the watch this year? I haven't gotten any e-mails about it yet.


Steve, The watch is happening and thing are moving along. I have been in contact with Carla and Michelle just as recent as last night & they will be e-mailing me the results when plans are finalized. Michelle will be area supervisor for part of district 6 to the north along with Wexford and Missaukee Counties so there is a new Sgt. In charge of the CO's in the area we work with.

As far as the complaining vs. doing something about it.........well, now with the price of gas & the economy there are even more excuses to NOT volunteer. I've saw a post from a guy that complains ALL the time and has for years that fishes southern rivers use an excuse not to go to the watch 2 or 3 years ago saying "Next time I'll take matters into my own hands" & "There is enough problems in my neck of the woods". Go figure that he posted a report from tippy within 2-3 weeks. 

That is only one example and as you guys are aware there are plenty more, everybody that wants an excuse has one. Bottom line is if people want to help they will..............been seeing the same guys (You are one of them) with very few exceptions year after year. 

Very tough to recruit as the time and effort are not the instant gratification many wish to have. It is a long term gain that you and I have seen over the years and "they"..........whoever that may be, benefit from our actions and continue to complain.

I'll post the info on the other site and this one when it gets passed along to me.

Have a good season, I'll see you up there.

Jim


----------



## Mr Jinx (Mar 13, 2006)

Even with being totally new to this type fishing I'd be willing to help out. As long as someone tells me what I need to do.

I will be up there that weekend too. I watch for info.


----------



## Fish Eye (Mar 30, 2007)

Well, how about an explanation of what the river watch is about, its purpose, what participation entails etc. Thanks. And yes, bring on the chuck in duck, flossing and leader length threads. I'm so excited, I think I'm now able to post photos. I'll get some good BM photos in the next few weeks.


----------



## JCM (Dec 17, 2002)

Fish Eye said:


> Well, how about an explanation of what the river watch is about, its purpose, what participation entails etc. Thanks. And yes, bring on the chuck in duck, flossing and leader length threads. I'm so excited, I think I'm now able to post photos. I'll get some good BM photos in the next few weeks.


This is a press release from a previous year (2003 I think) that was put out by the DNR encouraging people to participate. It gives a rough idea as to what the watch does. I have taken out the dates as they change year to year. The DNR Operations Service Center in Cadillac # is still the same:


Volunteers needed for fall salmon program

State conservation officials today announced they are seeking residents to assist DNR conservation officers in monitoring fall salmon runs on the Manistee River, near Tippy Dam in Manistee County. 
The Citizens Assisting in Resource Enforcement program invites anglers and other concerned residents to help deter illegal activity during the peak period of the salmon runs. Formerly known as the Riverwatch program, this popular volunteer opportunity has been expanding throughout Michigan for several years. 
Resident volunteers provide a good, visible presence on the rivers, and this program helps reduce illegal activities like snagging, littering and other violations, said Sgt. Nick Heary. By serving as additional eyes and ears on the waterways, these volunteers are helping to ensure that fair and ethical behavior prevails during the fall salmon runs. We look forward to seeing the CARE program continue expanding. 
CARE program volunteers are asked to attend a brief training session, held immediately prior to the patrols. The scheduled patrol weekends are Sept. xx-xx, Sept. xx-xx, and Oct. x-x. 
For additional information, or to enroll in the program, contact the DNR Operations Service Center in Cadillac at 231-775-9727.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Keep this thread "on topic" and do not bring up personalities.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Has anyone heard anything about them doing one on the Boardman this year like there was "talk" about last year? That's where i'll be that weekend with cell phone in hand like always:evilsmile

Are they going to have a Big M river watch in October this year?


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Fish that are not native and Equipment that is not traditional..........this would be a whole new thread.


----------



## JCM (Dec 17, 2002)

Yes........there will be more coming on that soon.



stelmon said:


> Are they going to have a Big M river watch in October this year?


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

JCM.....can you get an update on the RiverWatch. I will call as well, but would like to have a little advance notice on the dates. Have to arrange time off and would like to see if anybody else in the area is going.


----------



## captjimtc (Aug 10, 2005)

stelmon said:


> Has anyone heard anything about them doing one on the Boardman this year like there was "talk" about last year? That's where i'll be that weekend with cell phone in hand like always:evilsmile
> 
> Are they going to have a Big M river watch in October this year?


I haven't heard anything and did see the marshmellow brigade out in full force the other evening. It would be really nice to let the fish do their spawning at least. Why anyone would want a black king out of a river is beyond me to begin with?? Sure the fight is fun but thats about it. I would never consider eating one once they hit the rivers. Thats what the nice silver ones in the lake are for.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

captjimtc said:


> I haven't heard anything and did see the marshmellow brigade out in full force the other evening. It would be really nice to let the fish do their spawning at least. Why anyone would want a black king out of a river is beyond me to begin with?? Sure the fight is fun but thats about it. I would never consider eating one once they hit the rivers. Thats what the nice silver ones in the lake are for.


 
That's what catch-and-release is all about my friend... the fight. I don't really even like fish... For me it's all about the challenge... the battle... the pictures... and the release.


----------



## JCM (Dec 17, 2002)

As of this date I have heard nothing from the Officers.

I will contact them tonight and pass along what I get.

Typically the last 2 weekends of sept and the first 2 of Oct..........see if you can pencil the latter of those in as that'll be pretty accurate unless we get a heck of a cold snap.

BTW: We'll be racing at Hartford Speedway Park Saturday..........weather permitting. Stop in and see me if you are around.



2PawsRiver said:


> JCM.....can you get an update on the RiverWatch. I will call as well, but would like to have a little advance notice on the dates. Have to arrange time off and would like to see if anybody else in the area is going.


----------



## Mr Jinx (Mar 13, 2006)

captjimtc said:


> I haven't heard anything and did see the marshmellow brigade out in full force the other evening. It would be really nice to let the fish do their spawning at least. Why anyone would want a black king out of a river is beyond me to begin with?? Sure the fight is fun but thats about it. I would never consider eating one once they hit the rivers. Thats what the nice silver ones in the lake are for.


 
I'd agree about the black ones with all the white spots on them but what's wrong with this one? About as silver as they get.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Mr Jinx said:


> I'd agree about the black ones with all the white spots on them but what's wrong with this one? About as silver as they get.


Aw, quit messing around and just fess up that you caught that fish in the lake. Everyone knows that you can't get the fresh ones in the river.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

still plenty of nice steelies round too!!!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

captjimtc said:


> I haven't heard anything and did see the marshmellow brigade out in full force the other evening. It would be really nice to let the fish do their spawning at least. Why anyone would want a black king out of a river is beyond me to begin with?? Sure the fight is fun but thats about it. I would never consider eating one once they hit the rivers. Thats what the nice silver ones in the lake are for.


That's why I usually fish til the end of september and then hang the rods up and hit the woods. I am very picky on the fish I take home once they start running the river. If I do keep a ****** it's usually given away or smoked. Plus, everyone needs some eggs for them acrobatic steelies. 

If there is anything going on in October i'll be there unless their is a school trip that I am not aware of like last year:rant:. However, my cell will be in hand where ever I am with the RAP line ready to call just like last year and the year before. 

Gotta love it when the DNR sneaks up on someone and says they need to have a chat with someone with 10 fish on the stringer:banghead3 and then the excuses begin:lol:


----------

